# New PhilHealth Costs for ExPats



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like PhilHealth is raising the premiums for SRRV and ACR card holders. P17,000 yearly for ACR cards and P15,000 a year for the SRRV. The current payment is P2,400... Not a good thing for ExPats, I wonder what they are thinking...

https://www.philhealth.gov.ph/circulars/2017/TS_circ2017-0003.pdf


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

PhilHealth ONLY provides partial payment of hospital fees and ONLY if admitted!
Their hospitals are beds and blood pressure if the knew how to do it 
I prefer either dying or going back but not pay for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

That is bad news. I guess they know we can afford it... we are all rich kanos... right?

Good thing I am dependent on my wife's account.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Tukaram ...
I am the same as you however I stopped her too coz it don't give any coverage except pay for it?
We do pay for doctors and medicine so, why bother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, I don't know how they think this is going to help bring Kanos into the country. A 700% increase in premiums. I thought the PHP we paid for the family was great for the limited services it provided.

I had been looking getting other Expat coverage before but now will pursue that sooner than later. Not that 17k is a big amount in the big scheme of things but that money could be used for a more encompassing plan if you travel out of country much. 

Any suggestions from people who have other coverage? I'm not ex military so there is nothing there for me to use.

Cheers


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> That is bad news. I guess they know we can afford it... we are all rich kanos... right?
> 
> Good thing I am dependent on my wife's account.


I am dependent on wife's account also, problem is the way it is worded we will not be covered after 1 Jul 2017 unless we apply for the new plan. If you have an ACR-I card or SRRV ID card you need the new plan.

Chuck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

JShannon said:


> Wow, I don't know how they think this is going to help bring Kanos into the country. A 700% increase in premiums. I thought the PHP we paid for the family was great for the limited services it provided.
> 
> I had been looking getting other Expat coverage before but now will pursue that sooner than later. Not that 17k is a big amount in the big scheme of things but that money could be used for a more encompassing plan if you travel out of country much.
> 
> ...


I have had medical cover with PPP based in England for the past 17 years. It is a comprehensive policy covering worldwide travel outside my base country for a limited amount of time per year. It is great coverage and they are quick to settle claims etc., just one big drawback, as I have gotten older it has become very expensive. Premium last year was £5,000 approx $6,200. It is OK whilst I am working, but when I retire and move to Fils full time this year, it will be too much. I will then be looking for cheaper options.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Those thinking on this might check out 'Patriot America'. Don't know if its only available to Americans or if they will cover people from other Countries. 

I am listed as dependent on my Asawa's PhilHealth and we are both Seniors so I don't think this will affect us with our coverage even though I do now have an ACR Card. 

To those who feel PhilHealth is worthless - consider that even though it will not help much with bills on an out-patient level, if you are in-patient at a hospital(admitted to a room or ward for treatment), it will lower your total bill approximately half. She has been admitted twice since we moved here for High Blood Pressure spikes and it has cut the bill by about 60% for her with her Senior Card & PhilHealth. I was admitted last summer for Dehydration and since I have no Senior Card, PhilHealth alone took off about 40% of my bill.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If I have to pay $350 a year - I will just pay little more and get real insurance. No need for both. I only recommended PhilHealth to people because it was so cheap there was no reason not to get it. That will no longer be true.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> If I have to pay $350 a year - I will just pay little more and get real insurance. No need for both. I only recommended PhilHealth to people because it was so cheap there was no reason not to get it. That will no longer be true.


At 69 yrs old no insurance is cheap, least expensive I found was $250(php 12500) a month. So with Philhealth and my military TriCare my in hospital cost here in the Philippines should close to nothing. Philhealth would pay first and Tricare the remainder. With the possibility of health issue at my age the $350 might just benefit my serving family from paying large hospital bills.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just checked Pacific Cross and found a plan for me (I am not a senior). I can get coverage from them for p20,000 a year. So, no need for PhilHealth if I can get real insurance for about the same price. 

I was lucky enough to be a disabled vet so in the US I cancelled my health insurance over 15 years ago and just used the VA. Too bad that is not an option here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I was lucky enough to be a disabled vet so in the US I cancelled my health insurance over 15 years ago and just used the VA. Too bad that is not an option here.


I have always considered myself lucky as I came away from my VietNam tour without a scratch or injury of any sort. The VA is one of my last ditch options. I kept my VA enrollment open when we moved here as a just in case. figure I can fly directly to Phoenix and catch a taxi to the VAMC. I am 77 so have Medicare which I also kept open and pay for as an in case and I am a registered member of the Sioux Indian Tribe as I was born on the Reservation(Mother was Sioux & Father from an Immigrant Family) so if necessary I also have coverage by Indian Health Services anywhere in the US. All this does me absolutely no good here, so I have PhilHealth as a dependent of my Asawa.

Fred


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Besides premiums going up by 600%, they are specifically cutting the 'Z' benefit package out for foreign retirees. Certain cancers, leukemia, organ transplants, etc. will not be covered as of July 2017. Skyrocketing costs and minimal services offered to me specifically because I'm a foreigner make me want to not re-enroll next year when my current PhilHealth policy expires. I hope these folks change their minds...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I just checked Pacific Cross and found a plan for me (I am not a senior). I can get coverage from them for p20,000 a year. So, no need for PhilHealth if I can get real insurance for about the same price.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be a disabled vet so in the US I cancelled my health insurance over 15 years ago and just used the VA. Too bad that is not an option here.


Sounds like a great deal. Can I ask you which plan you opted for.
Thanks,
David


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all, a definite mine field no different to most countries. Bengie and I both work in Oz, I pay about 4K and Bengie around 1K from our income towards medicare in Australia, we also pay for intermediate private cover as a top up of about 3.3K per year, 2 days ago I had a double hernia op done in a private hospital yes sore and sorry for a week or so, (more than sore ATM) My out of pockets were the excess of 500 bucks, so a question to the learned, what cover/plans can we get in the Phils for 8K, or around 280K Ph?
Suggestions of companies to look at etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi all, a definite mine field no different to most countries. Bengie and I both work in Oz, I pay about 4K and Bengie around 1K from our income towards medicare in Australia, we also pay for intermediate private cover as a top up of about 3.3K per year, 2 days ago I had a double hernia op done in a private hospital yes sore and sorry for a week or so, (more than sore ATM) My out of pockets were the excess of 500 bucks, so a question to the learned, what cover/plans can we get in the Phils for 8K, or around 280K Ph?
> Suggestions of companies to look at etc.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have just been quoted P162,000 pa for P1m cover, by AXA Philippines. My age is 69.
David


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I have just been quoted P162,000 pa for P1m cover, by AXA Philippines. My age is 69.
> David


Just put the P162,000pa into a bank account then in 6 years you will have your P1M cover.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Just put the P162,000pa into a bank account then in 6 years you will have your P1M cover.


True, but what will you do if you require expensive medical treatment in that time?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> True, but what will you do if you require expensive medical treatment in that time?


Yes good point. But you can still get a lot of treatment for 160k. There's no easy answer. Think if thing's got that bad I'd trying to get on a plane back home.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Yes good point. But you can still get a lot of treatment for 160k. There's no easy answer. Think if thing's got that bad I'd trying to get on a plane back home.


As an expat you will no longer qualify for free treatment under the NHS.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

PhilHealth is a lifesaver. Also, some illnesses could be covered through the Out Patient Dept. For lists of coverages please direct browsers to:

https://crs.philhealth.gov.ph/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I have just been quoted P162,000 pa for P1m cover, by AXA Philippines. My age is 69.
> David


Hey David that sounds good, is that single cover or family? Do you have a link for the website?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

galactic said:


> PhilHealth is a lifesaver. Also, some illnesses could be covered through the Out Patient Dept. For lists of coverages please direct browsers to:
> 
> https://crs.philhealth.gov.ph/


I agree, PhilHealth can get you admitted to an ER or hospital in an emergency situation and save your life. Being admitted to a hospital n an emergency situation is not a given here, they WILL let you die on the street if you can't pay the hospital bill...

Coverage by a PhilHealth policy current costs about 13 cents (US) a day and going up to 83 cents (US) a day with a huge curtailing of benefits. The link you gave is the current benefit schedule, don't forget most of the long term, debilitating, chronic, and costly conditions that we are likely to face in old age are no longer covered by PhilHealth as a foreign retiree. 

Maybe for the type of money PhilHealth wants now for coverage would be better spent on private health insurance, one would still be admitted to a hospital or ER if they carried private insurance.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hey David that sounds good, is that single cover or family? Do you have a link for the website?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thats for just myself. They have different plans but the others are for younger folk.
https://www.axa.com.ph/health-prote...?atck=menu_PRODUCTS-MENU-global-health-access


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BGCExpat said:


> I agree, PhilHealth can get you admitted to an ER or hospital in an emergency situation and save your life. Being admitted to a hospital n an emergency situation is not a given here, they WILL let you die on the street if you can't pay the hospital bill...
> 
> Coverage by a PhilHealth policy current costs about 13 cents (US) a day and going up to 83 cents (US) a day with a huge curtailing of benefits. The link you gave is the current benefit schedule, don't forget most of the long term, debilitating, chronic, and costly conditions that we are likely to face in old age are no longer covered by PhilHealth as a foreign retiree.
> 
> Maybe for the type of money PhilHealth wants now for coverage would be better spent on private health insurance, one would still be admitted to a hospital or ER if they carried private insurance.


I just spent four days in a hospital with a lung infection as well as other issues I'm on my wife's PhilHealth police as her beneficiary. Total bill was aprox P34,000 and PhilHealth paid P12,200 of that. Not too bad really. Most hospitals require a down payment of at least P10,000 within 24 hours after being admitted. Helps as the hospital we use, my wife has a close friend working in the office and they waive the P10,000 down payment anytime I am admitted.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Total bill was aprox P34,000 and PhilHealth paid P12,200 of that. Not too bad really. Most hospitals require a down payment of at least P10,000 within 24 hours after being admitted.


The portion that PhilHealth covered, was that hospital only? Or did it cover doctor's fees as well?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

esv1226 said:


> The portion that PhilHealth covered, was that hospital only? Or did it cover doctor's fees as well?


It included two doctors bills as well. One of them a specialist that charged P4,500 for just one visit.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> It included two doctors bills as well. One of them a specialist that charged P4,500 for just one visit.


They oftentimes do that. Sometimes without an actual physical checkup they just check or re check you charts at the nurses station then they bill you.
All they need is to see your chart numbers. It seems like unfair but that's how they do it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> They oftentimes do that. Sometimes without an actual physical checkup they just check or re check you charts at the nurses station then they bill you.
> All they need is to see your chart numbers. It seems like unfair but that's how they do it.


I knew my Dr. was bringing in a specialist and that's fine. The only problem I have is if a Dr is going to charge far above a normal charge, then the person should be advised in advance to have an option to refuse. Unethical.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I knew my Dr. was bringing in a specialist and that's fine. The only problem I have is if a Dr is going to charge far above a normal charge, then the person should be advised in advance to have an option to refuse. Unethical.


The reason the doctors bill separately is they often don't get the money they are owed by the hospital.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I knew my Dr. was bringing in a specialist and that's fine. The only problem I have is if a Dr is going to charge far above a normal charge, then the person should be advised in advance to have an option to refuse. Unethical.


After taking my husband to emergency, we were admitted and a doctor came to see him. I refused to pay for doctor's fees when he failed to show up (@hospital) the following day. But accounts finally convinced me, they won't take money off us to pay for this doctor, - they'll pay him with the PhilHealth portion. 
This is still taking money from us as PhilHealth is limited and it could have reduced the amount paid to the other doctor.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> After taking my husband to emergency, we were admitted and a doctor came to see him. I refused to pay for doctor's fees when he failed to show up (@hospital) the following day. But accounts finally convinced me, they won't take money off us to pay for this doctor, - they'll pay him with the PhilHealth portion.
> This is still taking money from us as PhilHealth is limited and it could have reduced the amount paid to the other doctor.


Seems as if robbing peter to pay paul. They will do as they wish and about all you can do is to voice displeasure about it even though it won't make any difference. Anymore, all I do is pay what they say I owe, to argue is an exercise in futility.

Fred


----------

